# Humble beginnings of my snowball quilt



## dollmaker (Jun 24, 2010)

This quilt idea is from the book Awash with color by Judy Turner. 

I have gotten started with the first vertical row. Ha...I'm showing the vertical row horizontally...I'm not too good at this picture stuff. It's the quilt as you go method, so I showed you what the back will look like too. The connecting strips are sewn down by hand so this will take me ages to do as I'm a slow sewer and chemo is making my fingers sort of numbish. I tried machine sewing them down but that looks like a cheap china quilt.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I like that. You're doing really well.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful job--I love your colors!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Beautiful! I'm not a big fan of the snowball block but I REALLY. Like this!
Heidi


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I really like it. I sew all my scraps into 6" blocks and just keep a stash but this would be a good idea, too.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Oh, wow. Pretty, pretty, pretty!


----------



## dollmaker (Jun 24, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone.


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

I love your color combinations. I can't figure out from looking at your pictures how you do the quilt as you go. Could you explain it or point me to a web site or book? Thanks.

Limey


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I love it , Dollmaker. How are YOU doing?


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

That's so pretty and I wouldn't say humble


----------



## dollmaker (Jun 24, 2010)

limey said:


> I love your color combinations. I can't figure out from looking at your pictures how you do the quilt as you go. Could you explain it or point me to a web site or book? Thanks.
> 
> Limey


the strips are directly sewn onto a square of batting and a square of backing. You can see on the last photo how that has quilted the square. I mentioned the book in the first post.


----------



## dollmaker (Jun 24, 2010)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> I love it , Dollmaker. How are YOU doing?


Hi miss dirtgigger....I'm doing really well for my situation. Thanks for checking on me.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Very cool!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Dollmaker, not only do I love your blocks, I love that whole process! I have never seen it done with snowballs and now I am just going to have to try it out soon!! Your colors are perfect..can't wait to see the progress.
Also, I am sorry..I didn't know you were undergoing chemo. Prayers being sent your way and please keep us updated on your progress!


----------

